# Image png pour icone



## Darfox (22 Janvier 2006)

Yop

J'ai matté les 6dernières pages trouvé la réponse à mon problème. En fait, j'ai plein d'icone en png et j'aimerais les mettres comme icone de mes logiciels. Le pb c'est que quand je copie avec toshop ou aperçus, la transparence du png devient soit noir soit blanche.:hein: 
J'ai testé avec Candybar et je ne suis pas arrivé à le faire nan plus.

Vous auriez une solution??


----------



## Fixard (22 Janvier 2006)

Fait un essai avec img2icns


----------



## Darfox (22 Janvier 2006)

Génial ton logiciel, c'est pile ce que je cherhais.

Merci


----------



## Fixard (23 Janvier 2006)

De rien !


----------

